# Animal Crossing New Horizons Villager Popularity List



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to the Animal Crossing New Horizons Villager Popularity list!

This list is compiled data based on the popularity of villagers which happen to help many sell, and cycle villagers based on worth! Please don't be pressured to used this list if you don't want, this list is meant to help those that want to use it! As always you can recommend a villager to move up or down and I will take it into consideration after I collect all my data for the week!

As always I'm sure some will have some common questions about the popularity list some I'm going to list some *FAQ's* down below:

*How do I determine Villager Popularity? *Villager popularity is determined by a couple of factors such as the *Looking For Thread* in the *New Neighborhood Network*, how much a villager is sold for, and also signatures which show popularity of a villager!

*Why aren't prices listed next to the tiers? *Great question! I don't have prices listed because some villagers in the same tier sell for different amounts for example, Raymond and Judy go for a lot more than any other tier 1 in terms of price but are still in tier 1 with the rest of the villagers.

*Tier 5 is massive, is tier 6 going to exist? *Yes! Tier 5 is huge right now because im in the process of splitting up some villagers from tier 5 into tier 6, this isn't very easy but I will get it done soon!

*Is this thread TBT only? *Yes, this thread is solely based on TBT activity and the reason for this is because I don't want to confuse any cyclers or people selling villagers based on popularity from other forums taken into account, I find it better just to use TBT data!

*Will there be a mobile version? *Yes, this list is very new so the mobile version should be up within a week or 2 don't worry I will have it done!

*How often is this list going to be updated? *Typically once a week this list will be updated although sometimes life can happen or I might not have enough data to do a full update, I will let everyone know in advance if something happens!

*Is this list accurate? *This list should be fairly accurate however, not everything is going to be 100% accurate as determining the popularity of villagers can be difficult at times!

*Lastly, will tiers get pictures? *Yes, tier 1 will get sprites next to the corresponding villager and I will have that done soon please bare with me!

I put a lot of effort into researching for this list please enjoy!



Spoiler: Tier 1- Extremely Popular




Raymond
Judy
Audie
Marshal
Ankha
Stitches
Diana
Julian
Marina
Merengue
Fang
Lolly
Sherb
Beau
Whitney






Spoiler: Tier 2- Very Popular




Fauna
Coco
Zucker
Molly
Skye
Bob
Lucky
Rosie
Wolfgang
Maple
Erik
Ruby
Flora
Punchy
Flurry
Bam
Freya
Mitzi
Chief
Tia
Lily
Kiki
Tangy
Dom
Apollo
Phoebe
Sprinkle
Cherry
Fuchsia
Static






Spoiler: Tier 3- Moderately Popular




Kid Cat
Reneigh
Pietro
Chrissy
Francine
Rudy
Octavian
Dobie
Vivian
Poppy
Deirdre
Zell
Drago
Melba
Muffy
Kyle
Ketchup
Genji
Merry
Mira
Cookie
Bunnie
Goldie
Roald
Pekoe
Kabuki
Peanut
Bianca
Felicity
Bluebear






Spoiler: Tier 4- Slightly Popular




Olivia
Shep
Raddle
Daisy
Sylvana
Vesta
Teddy
Hornsby
Colton
Hazel
Lopez
Mint
Snake
O'Hare
Willow
Purrl
Papi
Tom
Bea
Apple
Roscoe
Bruce
Katt
Chevre
June
Savannah
Sydney
Lobo
Dotty
Ribbot






Spoiler: Tier 5- Not Popular (Listed in alphabetical order)



Admiral
Agent S
Agnes
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Annabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Annalisa
Annalise
Antonio
Astrid
Aurora
Ava
Avery
Axel
Baabara
Bangle
Barold
Beardo
Becky
Bella
Benedict
Benjamin
Bertha
Bettina
Biff
Big Top
Bill
Billy
Biskit
Bitty
Blaire
Blanche
Bonbon
Bones
Boomer
Boone
Boots
Boris
Boyd
Bree
Broccolo
Broffina
Bubbles
Buck
Bud
Butch
Buzz
Cally
Camofrog
Canberra
Candi
Carmen
Caroline
Carrie
Cashmere
Celia
Cesar
Chadder
Charlise
Cheri
Chester
Chops
Chow
Claudia
Clay
Cleo
Clyde
Coach
Cobb
Cole
Cousteau
Cranston
Croque
Cube
Curlos
Curt
Cyd
Cyrano
Deena
Del
Deli
Derwin
Diva
Dizzy
Doc
Dora
Drake
Drift
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Ellie
Elmer
Eloise
Elvis
Eunice
Filbert
Flip
Flo
Frank
Freckles
Friga
Frita
Frobert
Gabi
Gala
Gaston
Gayle
Gigi
Gladys
Gloria
Gonzo
Goose
Graham
Greta
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Hamlet
Hamphrey
Hans
Harry
Henry
Hippeux
Hopkins
Hopper
Huck
Hugh
Iggly
Ike
Jacob
Jacques
Jambette
Jay
Jeremiah
Jitters
Joey
Julia
Keaton
Ken
Kevin
Kidd
Kitt
Kitty
Klaus
Knox
Kody
Leonardo
Leopold
Limberg
Lionel
Louie
Lucha
Lucy
Lyman
Mac
Maddie
Maelle
Maggie
Mallary
Margie
Mathilda
Megan
Midge
Miranda
Moe
Monique
Monty
Moose
Mott
Murphy
Nan
Nana
Naomi
Nate
Nibbles
Norma
Olaf
Olive
Opal
Ozzie
Pancetti
Pango
Paolo
Pashmina
Pate
Patty
Paula
Peaches
Pecan
Peck
Peewee
Peggy
Penelope
Phil
Pierce
Pinky
Piper
Pippy
Plucky
Pompom
Poncho
Portia
Prince
Puck
Puddles
Pudge
Queenie
Quillson
Rasher
Renee
Rex
Rhonda
Ricky
Rizzo
Robin
Rocco
Rocket
Rod
Rodeo
Rodney
Rolf
Rooney
Rory
Rowan
Sally
Samson
Sandy
Scoot
Shari
Sheldon
Simon
Sly
Snooty
Soleil
Sparro
Spike
Spork
Sprocket
Stella
Sterling
Stinky
Stu
Sylvia
Tabby
Tad
Tammi
Tammy
Tank
T-Bone
Tasha
Tex
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Truffles
Tucker
Tutu
Twiggy
Tybalt
Ursula
Velma
Vic
Victoria
Violet
Vladmir
Wade
Walker
Walt
Wart Jr.
Weber
Wendy
Winnie
Yuka


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 29, 2020)

do my eyes deceive me or is deirdre SO unpopular she's not even on this list


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> do my eyes deceive me or is deirdre SO unpopular she's not even on this list


She's 11 of tier 3!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 29, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> She's 11 of tier 3!


I am just blind then x.x thank you for pointing her out


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 29, 2020)

If Wolfgang rly more popular than Chief now????? How did you compile that? Because everywhere I go all I see is ChiefChiefChiefChief and it's been that way since New Leaf. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong selling places, but the top male wolfs have always been Fang and Chief.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> If Wolfgang rly more popular than Chief now????? How did you compile that? Because everywhere I go all I see is ChiefChiefChiefChief and it's been that way since New Leaf. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong selling places, but the top male wolfs have always been Fang and Chief.


Chief is having a bit hard of time selling, Wolfgang is going to drop this week as I have an update tomorrow with some changes!


----------



## Gleo (Apr 29, 2020)

Neat thanks for taking the time to make this


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gleo said:


> Neat thanks for taking the time to make this


No problem! I saw that the previous list isn't being updated and the other list uses more websites than TBT so I decided to make a more traditional list for everyone to use and be updated regularly!


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2020)

I love the list.

I do have one recommendation.
I honestly and truly feel like Zucker and Marina should switch places on the list or Marina should drop off of tier 1.

Since octopi in ACNH have a very high encounter rate on deserted islands, I see tons of marina posts that simply wont sell. And when they do, Its for only a few NMT.

On the other side of the fence, there's Zucker.
I almost always see somebody wanting him or looking for him and when somebody does sell him, he sells for a lot more than I see Marina sell for.

This is 100% just my opinion, and you have probably spent a lot more time researching villager sales than I have whilst compiling this list, but I just wanted to give my input.

Other than that, awesome job!  
Thanks for taking the time to compile all of this for us.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I love the list.
> 
> I do have one recommendation.
> I honestly and truly feel like Zucker and Marina should switch places on the list or Marina should drop off of tier 1.
> ...


Thanks for voicing your opinion, yes actually I looked at the list and realized Marina is way too high she's dropping tomorrow as I have a big update since I created this list about 2 weeks ago I have to update some of the villager placements, Zucker is going to rise although I'm not sure about middle of tier 1 probably lower tier 1 is where I will move him too! Also thanks for the compliment on the thread much appreciated!


----------



## raqball (Apr 29, 2020)

I've seen Zucker 3 or 4 times more often than I've seen Marina on mystery islands..... Zucker is easy to get if you have a few NMT's..


----------



## Bioness (Apr 29, 2020)

If this is based primarily on how well and how much a villager sells, then Raymond and Judy should be in a tier of their own in my opinion. That way you could have a pricing guide without those outliers.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



raqball said:


> I've seen Zucker 3 or 4 times more often than I've seen Marina on mystery islands..... Zucker is easy to get if you have a few NMT's..



You just had a different set of RNG than average. All members of the same species have the same encounter rate.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Bioness said:


> If this is based primarily on how well and how much a villager sells, then Raymond and Judy should be in a tier of their own in my opinion. That way you could have a pricing guide without those outliers.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> ...


While I did consider doing this I don't want to create a separate tier for 2 villagers, maybe this will change in the future if I see a need to but for right now I'm keeping the list the way its but I did make note that Raymond and Judy sell for much higher prices


----------



## nananc (Apr 29, 2020)

Another way to look at villager popularity is the physical amiibo prices on Ebay. I would say, the most popular tier amiibos go for 80-150 USD (marshal, etc), the next set would go from 40-60 dollars (like Kabuki), and then the 15-30 ranges, and lastly the under 15 range. 

There are still lesser known villagers selling for under 10 on Ebay. 

But omg. I've been trying to buy physical amiibos for about two/three weeks now. I saw how certain villagers' prices jumped from 5 dollars to 15, and then 20. Others who have been in the market longer have seen the prices of villagers go from 2 dollars to 60 or more.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

nananc said:


> Another way to look at villager popularity is the physical amiibo prices on Ebay. I would say, the most popular tier amiibos go for 80-150 USD (marshal, etc), the next set would go from 40-60 dollars (like Kabuki), and then the 15-30 ranges, and lastly the under 15 range.
> 
> There are still lesser known villagers selling for under 10 on Ebay.
> 
> But omg. I've been trying to buy physical amiibos for about two/three weeks now. I saw how certain villagers' prices jumped from 5 dollars to 15, and then 20. Others who have been in the market longer have seen the prices of villagers go from 2 dollars to 60 or more.


I don't refer to eBay for my data as amiibo card prices are irrelevant to the villager tier list here on TBT


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Bumping this!


----------



## absol (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow I didn't expect Whitney, Diana and Julian to be that high. Also thought Chief and Dobie would be more popular.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow Even Filbert and Rolf are unpopular now. Looks like more than half of my Island is Tier 5 lmao.

Also you forgot Gonzo.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 29, 2020)

Very surprised to see Fauna drop from tier 1, and I'm very happy my girl Skye is higher than the likes of Bob and Rosie :3

I really think Piper deserves a lot more love


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Very surprised to see Fauna drop from tier 1, and I'm very happy my girl Skye is higher than the likes of Bob and Rosie :3
> 
> I really think Piper deserves a lot more love


Fauna is going back up today, Dobie and Chief are getting rises as I see more activity!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Spunki said:


> Wow Even Filbert is super unpopular now. Looks like more than half of my Island is Tier 5 lmao.
> 
> Also you forgot Gonzo.


Filbert is going to be in the new tier 5 when tier 6 is created

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



mentali said:


> Wow I didn't expect Whitney, Diana and Julian to be that high. Also thought Chief and Dobie would be more popular.


Julian im considering dropping however Diana and Whitney will be hanging on to their places for now!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 29, 2020)

marshal really fell off the wagon huh?
i'd agree with coco being tier 2 (i don't understand how i keep seeing her on tier 1) but i feel like fauna is still tier 1 material compared to merengue & fang.

static tier 2? i love this concept!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> marshal really fell off the wagon huh?
> i'd agree with coco being tier 2 (i don't understand how i keep seeing her on tier 1) but i feel like fauna is still tier 1 material compared to merengue & fang.
> 
> static tier 2? i love this concept!


Static is dropping to tier 3 today once I do the update, kid cat is most likely taking his place


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Is Judy really more popular than Audie? I've not seen as much love for Judy as I have for Audie. Maybe I've just seen a lot of people be vocal about not liking her design.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Is Judy really more popular than Audie? I've not seen as much love for Judy as I have for Audie. Maybe I've just seen a lot of people be vocal about not liking her design.


Judy is staying where she is, her value, popularity in the forums, and the amount of dreamy lists I see her in are more than Audie so that's why she's higher!


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 29, 2020)

I thought I was losing my mind and there was already a recently updated tier list with a lot of data, and it turns out I was right 





__





						Villager Tier List for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Updated: 5/19)
					

Rankings are based on a grading system. The rankings are:   Next, we have to discuss two things: popularity & market value. The tiers are based on a combination of popularity and market value with popularity weighing in slightly heavier by comparison.  Market value is incorporated into the list...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> I thought I was losing my mind and there was already a recently updated tier list with a lot of data, and it turns out I was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your read the list is slightly different than the list I have, I don't like using other websites besides TBT, and I like the traditional tier system instead of ranks


----------



## Mairen (Apr 29, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> I thought I was losing my mind and there was already a recently updated tier list with a lot of data, and it turns out I was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly we were trying to work together, but some people decided to split from the group to make their own and we had no idea about this. =(


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Wow Even Filbert and Rolf are unpopular now. Looks like more than half of my Island is Tier 5 lmao.
> 
> Also you forgot Gonzo.


Yes I did forget him thanks for pointing that out!

*Gonzo has been added to tier 5!*


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Bumping this, update is coming tonight!


----------



## moonbox (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks so much for this valuable resource!


----------



## spencerspencer (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow you are our superhero for compiling this data!!!


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i didn’t know fuchsia was so popular! i hardly see anyone asking for her but she’s adorable and she definitely deserves more love ;u;


----------



## Orieii (Apr 30, 2020)

So happy Kid Cat is high up on tier 3  I love him so much!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 30, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Static is dropping to tier 3 today once I do the update, kid cat is most likely taking his place



yeah kid cat is tier 2. he & genji are tier 2 i feel like

though, flora kinda has no business being that high tbh... even flora stans would agree


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> yeah kid cat is tier 2. he & genji are tier 2 i feel like
> 
> though, flora kinda has no business being that high tbh... even flora stans would agree


Yes I had to postpone the update to today because I'm still tallying my data, Flora is still tier 2 just not that high, Genji is high tier 3 although if I see more of him this week he could rise to tier 2, I'm also watching Molly and Coco since both are equal right now in terms of popularity.


----------

